# Hello fellow stoners



## shoed (Apr 13, 2009)

So until very recently i havent had to worry about piss tests, but now i do.
I had my first test 10 days ago and havent had one since.
These are cheap wal-mart tests im not in any real trouble.
I have a VERY fast metabolism ( im 5'7" ish and i weigh from 110-120 depending on my activity)
I am a very fit person and my question to you all is, how fast can i flush out my system and how much water should i drink. My ideal time is under uhh 21 hours. One person told me to drink a half gallon of water 1 hour before a test and dont work out much because that would release toxins into my body that might mess up/show up on my test.

anyways wats up maryj passion


----------



## zipflip (Apr 13, 2009)

i use to swear by a detox drink called  STAT Royal Flush. and as long as you follow the directions exactly and as close as you possibly can you should be fine. tho everybody's body is different. and body size matters as well.
  its never let me down ever. 
  also another product i've used but is a bit more spendy but is at almost all health food or GNC's is Qcarbo. check your local health food dietary supplement supply store and ask them  wat they got for detox drinks. most places keep em locked up in shelves or behind the counters.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 13, 2009)

who's administering a cheap walmart drug test on you anywayLOL.  doesnt sound too hard to get around to me really.


----------



## shoed (Apr 13, 2009)

how fast do most detox drinks work?


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 13, 2009)

1/2 a gall daily ..saw me right 1 week before the test. these days i play in a heavy metal band and other members smoke and i inhale the smoke ! at least this is my excuse should i fail the next pop up test. good luck !


----------



## zipflip (Apr 14, 2009)

detox drinks. the exact regimen i used every time i took one. 
  remain toxin free for at least 24-48 hrs(the toxin that u dont want to show up)  drink plenty of water but no need to drown ya kidneys man. trust me. just drink a it more than the required 8 glasses water a day. maybe double or triple it thruout the day. 
  the day leading up to your test try to avoid foods soaked in carbohydrates(pastas breads etc..)  
   determine your test time and go off of that now:
    - time it where you take the drinkbout hour an half before test 
    - and 4-6 hours leading up to takin the drink do not eat or drink anythin.
    - when come time to take the drink drink the contents of bottle and some bottles are different on their detox drink to water ration. dependin on brand. but stat royal flush you drink the stuff then wait ten minutes and drink the bottle refilled wit strait water wait ten more minutes and refill wit water again and drink. and urinate as frequently as possible leading up to ya test  to get it to where the juice is wats flowing come time ya test. 
  and when u whizz in the cup dont shoot first stream in cup  let her rip into toilet for couple seconds first pinch teh worm and catch the rest in cup. that way it gives chance for watever trace toxins that could be stragglin last to get out first. beter odds.
   the concept  of it is that thc is stored in fat cells. and when our body doest have any energy which we have consumed (i.e. food) it starts to burn off stored energy which is stored fat  and the waste byproduct  is ya toxins that make ya fail ya we wee test.   and wit that bein said is why u fast/starve urself of nutrients(avoid food/water4-6 hrs prior) just to the point where your body is just to start to burn off stored fat and then u suddenly induce the detox drink which is made of mostly creatine vitamin b complexes caffein guarana etc etc. a whole load of crap to lift ya out ya bed from a dead sleep. and ya body basically gets a jolt from the rush of energy supplements thus leavin your body to run mearly off of the nutrients you consumed inthe drink and the water to dilute it. therefore no stored energy is burned in body and no toxins are expelled. 
  at least that is how i understand it all.  either way its worked every time for myself. and to date i'd say i'v passed over 30 in 4 yrs with stat royal flush.
  also your buddy wasnt liein when he said avoid workin out or evn any really strenuous activities that will require you to be burnin any stored energy.


----------



## shoed (Apr 14, 2009)

wow 0.o
thanks you obviously know what your talking about haha
i also have another question

i have a bottle of piss i took right before my last toke, so i know its clean
how long till that bottle goes "bad"


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

shoed said:
			
		

> wow 0.o
> thanks you obviously know what your talking about haha
> i also have another question
> 
> ...


beer usally goes flat overnite i recommend buying another bottle tomorrow but don't open until you are in the test room !


----------



## shoed (Apr 14, 2009)

huh? well i havent opened the bottle since i put the urine in it


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

shoed said:
			
		

> huh? well i havent opened the bottle since i put the urine in it


oh righty ho then .. look man i would not recommend cheating in the test ..i was watched closely ..i would  imagine  it ferments like a fine wine but don't try the old taste test ! try it on a colour blind enemy if you have no option other than cheating ..and ask him how it tastes..remembering its a fine wine you had in your cellar !


----------



## purplephazes (Apr 14, 2009)

shoed said:
			
		

> wow 0.o
> thanks you obviously know what your talking about haha
> i also have another question
> 
> ...


oh yeah you came to the right place !


----------



## shoed (Apr 14, 2009)

k so heres my plan
im gonna drink a half a gallon of water or more every day in a span of like 2-3 hours, maybe repeat this throughout the day. also i might drink some of that gelatin mix, i have friends that swear this has worked for them and it worked in like 2 hours. but thats only if i know im getting tested, ive only been tested once so idk when the next one is and how often they are gonna be.


----------



## zipflip (Apr 15, 2009)

how often do you smoke and how much tho and how long ago was ya last smoke even. cuz if i understand u correctly u said u were clean before u took your last toke u said.  i kow many people includin myself who have quit for a year but every now and then i'd smoke like a joint between few friends liek 4 times a year if that and we'd get tested every two weeks and every time i'd smoke  i'd time it the weekend two weeks before return test and i was always clean naturally.
  but yeah dont do the fake pee thing man.  first if it dont  stay temp other chemical crap starts to happen to the urine and  test would proly come up as inconclusive meaning do over or somethin. i know evertime i was tested our employer even had these lil strips of paper even to tell if ya urine is legit like if you drowned it wit water or somethin else. them lil paper strips can tell an pik up a lot man really. but them detox drinks are  nothin but normal nutrients that are in every day foods even creatine which i believe once passed thru the body it is expelled as creatinine(sp?) which the body normally expells. also ever thin else is ph'd out  like normal stuff so font look obvious.  only i found that the q carbo turns my pee green  and i think its cuz teh vitamins that come wit it tho. dont do the pilll detoxes everyone i've taken an tried makes my wee look green. honestly im not playin wit ya. 
  thats teh catch wit these detox drinks. u here so many say they dont work but  tehy do you just have to know how to use them correctly to be effective. and i know they dont say the details really too much on bottle how to use it to pass a piss test.   i mean when you buy a pipe in a headshop round here they call carbs cleaning holes entrances and chillums cigar holders  to make it sound not so MJ related .  same wit the detox drinks. tehres info everywhere on the net how to use every detox drink to effectiveness.


----------



## Klicks (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey Shoed, I went with the STAT Royal Flush and it worked for me.  Look for side effects on the box whichever you do choose.  Trust me, I had some pretty "crappy" experiences with some.  When you do find one that works for you, stay with that brand


----------



## zipflip (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah if your sensitive to caffein especially.  i get so jacked off the stuff i start to get the trembles sometimes lol.  its loaded i mean loaded wit caffein guarana and creatine vit B's etc anythinan everythin thats basically an energy supplement lol.


----------



## shoed (Apr 15, 2009)

i smoke 1 a week maybe, its like 3/4 the time. i bought some gelatin mix powder stuff that im gonna try and use by drinking two of those packages mixed with water a couple hours before my test


----------



## zipflip (Apr 16, 2009)

i've never tried the sure jel type stuff u talkin bout but have herd people have had ok results . but never anyone personally come up to me telin me they used an passed it in real life tho.  
  i will tell you that in my experience of usin it for over couple years every couple/few weeks the stat royal  flush has not ever failed me if used correctly. but please let us know how it goes. i'd liek to know as well if it works.  thanks man and good luk


----------



## shoed (Apr 16, 2009)

yea i have multiple friends that rely on sur gel, actually its any gelatin mix, he uses certo you get what im sayin, and hopefully i wont have to tell you how it goes because hopefully i never get tested again. but it probably will happen so ill let you know

EDIT
OH MY GOSH THAT WAS THE SINGLE MOST DISGUSTING THING I HAVE EVER DRANK!1!!!!!!!!!???!?!?!!?!?? i gagged multiple times and threw up in my mouth a lil once, holy crap i never thought regular water would taste so good

its been 4 hours since the test and i think the plan was for me to get a test today, although plans are not going as expected and i dont know if im getting one, im praying...and drinking tons of water haha


----------



## zipflip (Apr 17, 2009)

did ya get a test? pass/fail? im curious if ya gelatin worked. i know how it works yeah.  it dont work for me but then again now i smoke every day 3-6 times a day 
  i personally wouldnt rely on it solely an would definately go wit stat flush but thats jmo


----------



## shoed (Apr 18, 2009)

no test whew
and ive been looking into stat flush and thats alot of dough to put down everytime i THINK im getting a test, all of the gelatins are like under 2 dollars where i live so they are very cheap, i think im just going to quit until things settle down :'( maybe if i pass the next couple tests ill get off easy lol i dont want to push it too far


----------



## zipflip (Apr 18, 2009)

just remember man when it comes to that ur gonna get wat u pay for..  if ya cant afford to detox  for tests when u know u get them then i think u need to work ya smokin around the tests  or just quit then IMO.  if naything ur gonna screw wit ya insides more using alternative junk IMO also. 
  i've just had years of experience in flushing for tests and never let down once and i as a person have nothin to gain by if i was liein to ya. 
 but if the gelatin stuff works i guess go ahead. ur one the lucky ones. but ya never knew if it worked cus ya didnt get he test.  maybe go on ebay an ordr some thc test sticks and practice.  thats wat i did years ago and i figured that stat is the best and always works for me anyways.  the thc tests on ebay are under 10$ for 5-10 of them just serch for em.


----------



## shoed (Apr 19, 2009)

yea i know what you mean, its weird i havent got a test but i think im just trying to be tricked into smoking, watch i bet tomorrow im gonna get tested (happy 420) and i will hopefully pass, ive been drinking alot of water and i havent toked in like a week and i still have more gelatin that i might drink but idk

zipflip you have rly helped me mentally through this (what week?) that has seemed 6 times longer than what it is. ill keep this thread up if i have more questions or if i get tested or whatever


----------



## zipflip (Apr 20, 2009)

no problem.   good luck.


----------



## shoed (Apr 28, 2009)

k i have a question, say i drank idk 2 gallons of water throughout the day, basically flushing my system all day long, and then i toked but continued to drink during the duration of my highness(is that a word?) and a couple days later i had a test, would i have any chance of passing without gelatin/detox techniques?


----------



## zipflip (Apr 28, 2009)

no offense man but if its really this much of a huge concern for you maybe you should just wait til ya able to smoke in the clear an quit for now.  and ya havin to go thru all this so ya can catch a buzz or two now an then IMO it aint worth the puff to do it all man.  JMO thats all.

*EDIT   *just curious, are you an adult (over18) or under? i'm not implyin nothi just curious cuz it sound like your a teenager  whos bein threaten by ya parents with a drug test.  im sorry but i do not feel comfortable givin information to minors involving such matters.  nor will i give any advice to any known confirmed minors just for the record


----------



## shoed (Apr 28, 2009)

i havent but i just want this as future reference and as a security thing because it hasnt been a month since i last toked and i dont have enough gelatin to drink it when i THINK there is gonna be a test.


----------

